# Hanna to north fork on the Duchesne



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

I am going to be in Tabiona this weekend and was thinking of trying the Duchesne river Hanna to north fork section. I havent fished the Duchesne before any advise? Anyone know how the fishing is this time of year. We spend time over there every year at the in-laws cabin but non of them fly fish and so they are not much help in the info department.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

I believe all of that section is private property. lower sections are indian ground....


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Angler access has been obtained for the public throughout that area.

http://www.mitigationcommission.gov/angler/angler_duch.html

Think terrestrials this time of year. It is a fun area to fish!


----------

